# Mounting a TV on outdoor Stucco Wall



## jetescamilla

I would like to hang a 50" Panasonic on my outdoor stucco wall. The wall is part of my house so it is framed with vertical 2x4's. I might be over thinking a simple operation, but my concern is cracking all the stucco where the wall mount plate rests against it. I bought item 3724 from monoprice for this operation and it is heavy by itself. I have though to get a pair of 2x6's to put between the back plate and the stucco to get a larger contact area so that the stucco may not be overloaded.


Am I over thinking this or should I just simply anchor the wall plate directly to the stucco and into the studs? Should I be doing something else?


Thanks.


----------



## ndoggac

As long as you pre-dill the 4 pilot holes into the 2x4's for mounting you should be fine. Obviously, do not rely on the stucco material for support. You may want to put some sort of thin mat of rubber or all-weather building material between the stucco and the mounting panel to insulate the metal against the stucco, but even that is probably not necessary.

If you're worried about cracking the stucco, pre-drill larger holes in the stucco to accommodate the entire diameter of the lag bolts, but only in the stucco up to the 2x4's. Once in the 2x4, use the smaller drill bit (about 60-75% of the diameter of the bolt).

If you make the holes large enough in the stucco, then it's really just a 'pass-through' material, no forces are being exerted on the stucco material.


Read the comments on monoprice for that mount and other similar units. A lot of people mention that the recommended pilot holes in the directions are way too small for the included lag bolts. I've installed two mounts myself, and have always gone at least one drill bit size larger than the recommended. When tightening in the lag bolts, use even consistent pressure...do not bounce or jerk as the lag bolts will snap. They are designed to resist large forces in a lateral direction (like pulling on the bolt end) not rotational torque forces induced during installation. If you're having a hard time getting the bolts all the way in, then your pilot holes are probably too small.


I usually cut a piece of cardboard out of the box and use that as a pilot hole template. Lay the mount right on the cardboard on the floor, cut around the perimeter of your mount plate, and cut out or draw where your bolt holes are. Now you have a lightweight template you can level out much easier against the wall to get your pilot holes marked, then you can lay the mount over your drawn pilot holes to double check the leveling.


After all that, if you're still off a tiny amount on the leveling, you can put a small spacer under the hooks on the section attached to the TV. You will see when the hooks attach on to the wall bracket. Just don't put such a thick spacer under the hook that it can't adequately grab onto the bracket.


Other recommendations....get a helper....two people is much easier than one!


Hope this helps.


----------



## jetescamilla

Thanks for the helpful hints. I did read the issue of the lagbolts snapping on the monoprice comments. I like the idea of putting something between the plate and stucco just to give the stucco a little protection. I will also prevent some rust lines from forming under the mount. Any idea on what to use for the application?


----------



## ndoggac

Well, since you're not going to see it anyway...maybe just a piece of 1/4" plywood or press-board. Or maybe a piece of 1/4" foam board or a thick piece of plastic? You could paint whatever to match the stucco.


Maybe this?
http://www.homedepot.com/Building-Ma...atalogId=10053


----------

